# What is your Agricultural Zone?



## gennie (May 14, 2020)

https://planthardiness.ars.usda.gov/PHZMWeb/

Does anyone else garden in 9b?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2020)

I'm in 9A.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 14, 2020)

5B

It has been cold this year so we are a little bit behind.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 14, 2020)

6A and 10A, but most my growing is done in the 6A region.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

4b here


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> 6A and 10A, but most my growing is done in the 6A region.


6a and 10a?  Can you explain this please? Do you have two different locations?


----------



## AnnieA (May 14, 2020)

8a


----------



## Gardenlover (May 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> 6a and 10a?  Can you explain this please? Do you have two different locations?


Yes, sorry. Florida and Missouri. But my real growing season is in Missouri.


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)

6A


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2020)

6A at times
1B at other times

Hey, it's the mountains
Stuff happens
The growing *'season' *is said to be 4-8 weeks
Haven't seen the 8 week season yet...or the 6 week one

Raspberries seem to do great
...and root crops
Rhubarb too

Tomatoes?
Need to discover how to prepare their blossoms (that's all we get)


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

@Gary. You need a greenhouse.


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2020)

Keesha said:


> @Gary. You need a greenhouse.


Along with that, need a heater for nights
A guy down the path does just that
Propane gets expensive
Kinda defeats the purpose


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

Been in 7A nearly all my live (pretty much the entire state of Virginia.)


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Along with that, need a heater for nights
> A guy down the path does just that
> Propane gets expensive
> Kinda defeats the purpose


There's a farm across the way from me.  They sell to the public, do lots of stuff with herbs, give classes to the public on all sorts of stuff.  They have some type of wood stoves in their "greenhouses."  Short little things for efficiency, you can't fully stand up in the middle.  I've never walked to the end to see if these are special wood stoves.  They gotta be for the small square footage.


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2020)

9A


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> 5B
> 
> It has been cold this year so we are a little bit behind.


I'm in the middle of Virginia.

We had frost Monday and Tuesday nights.  Not horribly late in the year for it, but we're usually good before Mother's Day.


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> There's a farm across the way from me. They sell to the public, do lots of stuff with herbs, give classes to the public on all sorts of stuff. They have some type of wood stoves in their "greenhouses."


Yeah, there's ways

If I had to, I'd do it.....find a way

Not in my wheelhouse
Not much of a care for giving time to it

I'd much rather eat root crops.....berries...…...and wild meat


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> 6A at times
> 1B at other times
> 
> Hey, it's the mountains
> ...



Try using a Q tip, paintbrush or even Mrs. O's toothbrush to pollinate the blossoms of the plants by hand.

Check YouTube for many short videos on the subject.


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try using a Q tip, paintbrush or even Mrs. O's toothbrush to pollinate the blossoms of the plants by hand.


Oh, they pollinate OK
They jus' don't do so well at 15°F in June/July

We've actually yielded some tomatoes, 
but my lady gets discouraged when most seasons will take whatever you think yer growin, and turn it into mush


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 15, 2020)

1990 *Hardiness Zone*:*Zone* 6a: -10F to -5FAverage First Frost:October 21 - 31Average Last Frost:April 21 - 30Koppen-Geiger *Climate Zone*:Dfb - Humid Continental Mild Summer, Wet All YearEcoregion:83a - Erie Lake Plain

Well, this is old data.  Other info puts us between 5 and 6.  Lake Erie is a big influence.  So far, we have had very late snows and frosts this spring ... but, things are definitely starting to stir!


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Along with that, need a heater for nights
> A guy down the path does just that
> Propane gets expensive
> Kinda defeats the purpose


I think there are ways around using a heater.
You ‘ll think of something.


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.tre...underground-greenhouse-garden-year-round.html


----------



## Lewkat (May 15, 2020)

I am in 6a and 6b.  They overlap one another.  Depends on what one is planting.


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Looks like I'm in 5b.


----------



## StarSong (May 15, 2020)

9b for me.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2020)

Here are the agricultural zones for those in Canada. The worlds growing zones aren’t too accurate.


----------

